# using the right size net to catch fry!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

So I used my smallest net to catch some 30 newborn platy fry in the 5 gallon tank. I put them in the floating breeder tank. today I decided to move them into the 10 gallon and split them into 2 floating breeeder tanks.
So I dump the fry into my biggest net not noticing that the mesh holes are twice the size of the small net and guess what?
I have just spent another 45 minutes catching the little devils again.They escaped out of the large holed mesh net.

Guess I won't make that misstake again!:chair:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mousey, thanks for posting your mistakes.... makes me feel a little better about some of the bonehead things I have done.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

perhaps it will help someone else not to make the same mistakes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i never make mistakes......i screw up a whole lot ; but i never makes mistakes....


----------

